# mainline passenger cars--some help?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been looking for a long time at getting some American mainline, 20th century passenger cars. I have an old aristo Pacific that would look good pulling passengers. I'd like to get Batlimore and Ohio blue and grey but I'm flexible
I think--correct me if I'm wrong--that a Pacific would proably be pulling heavyweights, not streamline coaches. But I'm not too picky about that

So as far as I can tell here are the choices

1. Aristocraft--they make heavyweights and streamliners. 
2. MTH--they make streamliner-style coaches in 1:32, but they are small even for 1:32

3. USA trains--they make aluminum streamliner style coaches

It looks to me like the USA train coachs are probably the best in terms of qualty and detail, but they're pricey and HUGE. I like the look of the Aristo Heavyweights but they seem to be hard to find except in sets with cars I don't want.

The attractive thing about MTH is the cost (low) and the size--I have nothing smaller than 8 foot curves, but the USA an the Aristo I' thinking won't do so well on those. Will the MTH stuff just look too small? Does anyone have any comparisons?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the heavyweights are the best fit for the Pacific. Some heavyweights were still in service in later years -

www.railpictures.net/images/images2/p/PRR8501ChiIL0959.jpg.35115.jpg

.
Try Nicholas Smith (top notch service) for your B&O heavyweights -
www.nicholassmithtrains.com/store/product/36608/B%26O-HEAVY-4-CAR-SET-/
NS trains is always up at York so you could save yourself some shipping if you're heading up.

USA passenger figures are a bit small (about 1:32) but still look pretty good in a heavyweight. At about a buck a piece they're a pretty good way to fill up your cars with passengers -
www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp


btw- the club is meeting in Herndon this Sunday but February meetings aren't terribly exciting.

-Brian


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Another consideration,

The Aristo heavyweights are a lot lighter than the USA streamliners.  I mention this as it will severely curtail your train length.  If you have a newer production Pacific, with the shiny steel drivers and new gearbox, you probably won't have a problem.  If it is an older pacific, I'd stick to heavyweights, and limit the quantity.  

If you are headed to the ECLSTS,  Nicholas Smith usually has a table with old stock heavyweights.  The newer heavyweights have shortened couplers, allowing for closer coupling.  You have to pick through to find what you seek, but the prices are right (usually about $100 each).  I have plans to buy a 4 car set of heavyweights, but not soon.  

Another option is the Aristo streamliner (even though it is short).  B&O did use steam to pull streamliner trains.  

Also- aristo heavyweights are notoriously hard to paint.  All the windows are glued in, so you either have to tape or live with broken windows. So I have been told.

Mark


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all--Brian I would like to join and if we can get free Sunday we'l l see if we can't get to Herndon

No experiences with MTH?

I think at this point waiting for the ECLSTS is probably the best bet--we'll be going on Friday


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Please come on out! You're allowed to come to 3 meetings before making any  committment to join. Just email me at president(at)wvmgrs.org for directions.
I'm sure someone here will chime in with info on the MTH cars.

-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the USA figures are backordered. Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Get the Aristo heavyweights, there are some deals to be had, there was a buy 4 get one free for a while, some dealers might still have some. Be sure to lube them well, not only the journals, but the truck pivot and wear areas. 

Your pacific will need some extra weight, they do not pull much. Be careful on adding weight to the older ones, don't go overboard. The newer type have ball bearings, they can take a lot of weight. 

I gave up on the Pacific and bought an Accucraft/AML K4 for $740 from St. Aubins, it weighs 19 pounds... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I asked my father, who worked on an Army "Train in White" during WWII, about the likely civilian passenger consist make up.  He said that the Smoothside cars were most common, with some heavyweights and later, increasing numbers of Streamliners in making up the consists.  He said that the trains were pulled by Northerns, Pacifics, and early diesels, depending on the route and individual train. 

I have the new-style Pacific.  On the 2% 8ft diameter curve it will only pull 6 Streamliners [after adding 1lb weight] without slipping.  On the level, it would pull two or three more.  









Like GregE, I have also purchased an Accucraft K-4.  It has not been tried with the streamliners yet. I have a thread about the K4 in the product review forum.  Also, there is a video featuring the Aristo Pacific at 
www.youtube.com/watch


JimC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, any Aristo heavyweights? Would be interested. Also, how about a pull-off between the Aristo Pacific and your new K4? 

Regards, Greg


----------

